
Open-V: The World's First Open Source RISC-V-based 32-bit Microcontroller - msl
https://www.crowdsupply.com/onchip/open-v
======
e19293001
This is great! The source code is written in Verilog HDL and is located
here[0]. I hope they use english instead of spanish as a language to attract
more contributors.

[0] -
[https://github.com/onchipuis/mriscvcore](https://github.com/onchipuis/mriscvcore)

------
FullyFunctional
Some pretty concerning red flags: They said "RISC-V", but that's not saying
much. Is it RV32I, RV32IM, RV32G, does it have supervisor support, etc. Yes, I
know I can look it up on github, but this kind of information should be at the
very top of the front page.

~~~
ekroa
RV32IM with interruptions capability. Sure, we will add this at the CS site.

------
childintime
Great initiative but worrysome execution. Can the team share why we can't buy
chips in lots of 100, 1k or even 1M chips? $500k isn't enough for TSMC, so
who'll pay them? The ESP32 seems to have a much, much stronger story.

~~~
RojasMilo
Analog IPs are one of the most expensive part of the design. I hope these IPs
will be free. Is there any voltage regulator?

~~~
juliancely
I read in hackaday that Analogs IP will be open, But I couldn't find anything
about voltage regulators.

------
oj_beltran
Most of dev boards for hobby-end microcontrollers in the market are using high
level language to easy the micro programming, is any high level language such
as C supported?

~~~
ekroa
C is supported. We are using the riscv.org toolchain considering that the
micro has a RV32IM set. An arduino bootloader will make the micro Arduino-
compatible .

------
pepotero
Getting 160MHz makes things more expensive, technology wise. Why not starting
in a cheaper technology to be open source?

~~~
ekroa
Good point. We are trying to cover some mid-end apps too. Basically the reason
is we are planning to implement some functionality on-the-chip, such as a USB
3.1 PHY which requires a decent tech.

------
fjvs41
Hopefully they have something like the modern micros which includes USB
interfaces onchip...

~~~
ekroa
The current measured chip v.1 of the Open-V has not USB PHY. We are using a
USB-to-SPI cable to program the micro. However, we are developing a low-speed
USV PHY: PCS and PMA; and also a high speed PHY USB3.1
[https://twitter.com/onchipUIS/status/787124721955508224](https://twitter.com/onchipUIS/status/787124721955508224).
We are hoping to tapeout soon the USB PHYs to see feasibility inclusion for
Open-V v.2.

------
bonafont
when you talk about mass production, how many tape outs are expecting before
sending the chips to your sponsors? how can we be sure the chips have a proper
ESD strategy or are not weak to typical electrical over stresses?

~~~
hgomezuis
We have now a first prototype, fully tested, so, with this campaign we expect
to improve our first version but both chips will be available. We use ESD
protections structures provided by the foundry.

